# Sell your crafts online



## Becca (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's a great place to sell your crafts online. Check it out if you haven't already.

http://www.etsy.com/index.php


----------



## ~Peaches~ (Nov 17, 2006)

What a neat site! Thanks for the link


----------

